# Delta 31-250 Drum sander - $200



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

Craigslist 7-yr old delta 18×36 inch drum sander, the seller says it's working.

Assuming it is, is that a good deal?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yes. If you have a need, the space and are willing to fuss with
a drum sander.


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

Are they routinely problematic?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I just bought a 9 yr old Craftsman 18/36 and really like it. All drum sanders seem to have some quirks but save a lot of time and prevent a lot of planer tearout. I paid $450 for mine and thought it was a good deal. Hope this helps you in your situation.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

A lot of folks here have made their own. 
My *Delta 18-36X5* is a piece of S*** , and I bought it brand new for almost a $1000. 
Matter of fact , Woodcraft took my first one back because it was so crappy…should have been my clue to just get my money back instead of taking the replacement unit : ( Stuck with it now.
I have an old Ryobi that works better and has earned its keep over the years : )


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The feed conveyor belts can be tricky to get tracking consistently, 
which, if you aren't paying attention, can result in torn feed belts.

Further, the paper wrapped around the drum can, under power, 
go from being a bit loose to being torn and ruined real fast… again,
if you aren't paying attention.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Drum sanders are tricky devices and can easily mess up your work. I bought a Delta X5 model 31-255x 18" sander about 8 years ago. I just couldn't afford a Performax. The cantilever design will flex slightly as you get further out on the arm, that and the tendency for the sandpaper conveyor to wander are inherent problems to the machine. Still it is very helpful to thickness sand resawn material using a sled that would not be safe on a planer. This is nice for making boxes and bookmatched panels. If you have room, a dust collector, and the price is right, go for it.


----------

